# SANTA HAS HIS SLED ....HERES MINE



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

" aka The TortMobile " 















 " LOUD PIPES SAVE LIVES " 
KEEP ON SLED'N ~

MERRY CHRISTMAS**********
JD~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 24, 2010)

That looks like what would have been called a 'panhead' in my day. It's beautiful. My sister and I (emysemys) are old time biker ladies...Your scoot is downright beautiful...thanks for posting that and Merry Christmas...


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, awesome bike! Cool torties and a cool ride!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> That looks like what would have been called a 'panhead' in my day. It's beautiful. My sister and I (emysemys) are old time biker ladies...Your scoot is downright beautiful...thanks for posting that and Merry Christmas...



Well ..... heck .. I knew you two ladies waz just down right too cool!
yuppers .. it's a hard tail ..a little faster than tortoise! 
MERRY TORT~N SCOOT~N TO YOU TOO! 
JD~


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful JD.  Is that your Christmas present to yourself?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

Candy said:


> Beautiful JD.  Is that your Christmas present to yourself?



LOL.... no .... Ive had it ...just fitting for the SANTA SLED jingle ...
exciting X mas eve eh ? ....anyhow tomorrow " I share Santa Me's ..present to me ~ 
Merry X mas .... 
JD~


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 24, 2010)

Is it a webcam?


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see what that is JD. Will definitely check back tomorrow.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Is it a webcam?



ha ha ha ... Mom 's ... that one is just too easy!!!!..... no not a web cam .... you said you were talking to santa bout' that one!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 24, 2010)

Now if it looked like a tortoise.. that'll be even cooler!  Nice bike!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice, I ride also. Love my new crossbones.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice bike! I ride too... just got a new 2009 Buell this spring but this time of year we are riding a ski doo . I prefer the Buell myself... lol.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 25, 2010)

Jessicap said:


> Nice bike! I ride too... just got a new 2009 Buell this spring but this time of year we are riding a ski doo . I prefer the Buell myself... lol.



,



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice, I ride also. Love my new crossbones.



OK Alda man .. and Jessie... sounds like a road trip! ....


----------



## jackrat (Dec 25, 2010)

Can I bring my Exile?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 25, 2010)

jackrat said:


> Can I bring my Exile?



A what ?....


----------



## jackrat (Dec 25, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > Can I bring my Exile?
> ...


LOL It's made by Exile motorcycles."Bullfighter" is the model name.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 25, 2010)

jackrat said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > jackrat said:
> ...



Ahhh yea .. but of course ... Sweet looking bikes~ ^5


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice Bike JD


----------

